# Guru's thread



## Rhetoric (Apr 30, 2011)

Guru used to be Skwisgaar. Skwis was too long of a name for him, I went with Guru (a music artist, RIP) instead. 

I decided to make a thread for my male. All of his stuff can be piled into one section. I finally got a half-butted measure on him! He's roaming around the spare room, he went over by my hedgehogs cage and I couldn't believe that hes longer than it! The hedgehogs cage is 40"L. Guru is about an inch longer than the cage... HES HUGE!!!

This was him in October '10 (so like 3-4 months)






And here he is two nights ago


----------



## james.w (Apr 30, 2011)

He is an extreme, and did he hibernate?


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 30, 2011)

Hes an argentine black and white. He didn't hibernate, he ate all winter and never slowed down. Recently he hasn't been eating as much maybe his growth is finally pausing lol. Over the winter he was shedding literally every week.


----------



## james.w (Apr 30, 2011)

That is insane, my '10 AA is 9 months old and 33". He hibernated for about 3 months.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 30, 2011)

lookin good...couldve fooled me lol i thought he was a giant too!


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 30, 2011)

He should have been just an argentine lol. uh-oh!:huh::huh:
I haven't read much about the giants, are they the same looking just bigger? 

Yeah I couldn't believe it, I checked a few websites to make sure I was looking at the right cage dimensions lol, I was like no way its really 40 inches if hes the same size.. He's pretty slender though, I don't think hes more than 2-3lbs.

It's nice having that empty room, all thats in there is an old tv and my hedgehog. The tegus can run around wherever and I don't need to worry about them getting into trouble lol.

Here are a couple more pics from today, one of them was off this computers webcam so its not the greatest.











I think he just looks big in that one picture he looks a lot heavier in that picture than the others I have maybe it wasn't the best one to put up lol. It was just the most recent one I had when I made the thread. After I posted it I took a few more (above)




Heres a pic from when he was a baby baby. I remember seeing somewhere that one of the two had a more rounded head, the other has a croc like head. I dunno which was which though lol.

Heres another old one


----------



## reptastic (Apr 30, 2011)

He is a beauty, the normals have the rounded head and a blunt snout and the giants have the crock shaped head and a pointed snout, were did you get him


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you! He's pretty mellow, like all reptiles he can get pretty moody though haha.
I got him from a local reptile shop/rescue. Usually they just have tons and tons of different snakes. They had an adult b/w for adoption but she looked like she needed some work and then they had this guy for sale. I'll have to call tomorrow and see if they remember where they got him, if it was an expo or if he was shipped from somewhere. He was $150, I think if he was an extreme he would have been more expensive but who knows.

Heres one of his head, I saw the thread but I can't tell


----------



## Rhetoric (May 1, 2011)

He went outside today, first time hes been outside! I thought it was in the 60*'s but when he was out there it was 59*. He was out there for like 40 minutes or so. I might take the girls out in a bit but I'm not sure.
He has a harness but its just a tad too big for him and I didn't want to risk him getting loose back there. 
Let me know if this link works
http://s1109.photobucket.com/albums/h436/rhetoricx/

Heres a sample pic lol


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 4, 2011)

He looks like he is enjoying himself.He grew fast probably because he never slowed down over the winter.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 4, 2011)

He is gorgeous


----------



## Rhetoric (May 4, 2011)

Thank you both!


----------



## Rhetoric (May 19, 2011)

5.19.11
Some pics from todays bath. He fell asleep in the tub, thats a first.. I'm guessing it was because the bath was late, his lights went off about an hour after the bath/soak.





16 oz cup















Is that a healthy tail? I've been assuming it was a nice fat one lol


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 19, 2011)

_He is handsome  and a I would say a B&W also,.. just under 4' is about average. Length wise he'll slow down and start to fill out more. His jowls will get bigger, legs thicker and more muscular and yes that's a healthy tail.

Dino was well over 4',.. I'm 5'9, his head would rest on my should and his tail stopped mid calf_


----------



## slideaboot (May 19, 2011)

Lookin' GOOD!!!


----------



## Rhetoric (May 19, 2011)

I'm hoping he starts to slow down lengthwise lol. Depending on what happens with my other 2 tegus and their housing, I was considering putting together a larger enclosure for guru. He's not crammed or anything but he is a little longer than the depth of it. If he doesn't get too much larger it might be fine for him as long as I can keep getting him out regularly. If something changes and I can't I'll probably end up giving him more living space. 
Now that hes larger I was hoping that I could let him hang out most of the day between the garage and the storage room we have attached to it. The storage room has concrete floor and a couple windows that are higher up. I know the windows would prevent UVB from coming in but it should still be toasty. I'd leave his enclosure door open so he could come and go.. Before any of this would happen I need to double and triple check to make sure there isn't anywhere for him to get out through or anything hazardous.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 17, 2011)

He got to hang out in the driveway while I cleaned his enclosure.
















Annnd I'll go resize them :-/Yay! Hopefully they work now


----------

